

Yahoo cycling team - p01nd3xt3r
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/18/yahoo-cycling/

======
teuobk
This isn't necessarily the horrible boondoggle it's being made out to be in
the TC article. Consider:

\- The Yahoo brand has taken a significant beating among techies in SV

\- Cycling is extremely popular among techies in SV

\- By sponsoring a cycling team, Yahoo might very well regain some of the
prestige for their brand in the eyes of SV techies

If they can do it on the cheap, then the return could be decent.

